# Vessel AIDA Departs Bremerhaven 10/24/12



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Dropped off at Munich Airport 10/12/12 @ 9:30 am, Shipping Line WWL-Vessel AIDA departs Bremerhaven 10/24/12 arrives in New Jersey Port 11/7/12. Rec'ed booking number and Voyage ID-CA243 from Munich @loginout.de. Others that had drop offs around this time maybe on this voyage. Lots of questions on Bimmerfest as to second delivery time table. This may help answer part of the question.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

I too dropped off on 10/12 at Munich airport, missed you be a an hour or two... Confirmed that I am on the Aida as well. I am doing PDC so, my port is Brunswick - scheduled for 11/12. Hopefully I will get it in time for Christmas.


----------



## alexg456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine is also on AIDA. I dropped off mine on October 16. New Jersey drop-off on Nov 7. Wonder how long it will take from then to actual pick-up from my NJ dealership.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

alexg456 said:


> Mine is also on AIDA. I dropped off mine on October 16. New Jersey drop-off on Nov 7. Wonder how long it will take from then to actual pick-up from my NJ dealership.


Apparently - is take up to 30 days or more to go from the port to your dealer. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dropped mine off the afternoon of the 11th and also on the Aida. Dreaming of a thanksgiving Midwest delivery...


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

slip10 said:


> Dropped mine off the afternoon of the 11th and also on the Aida. Dreaming of a thanksgiving Midwest delivery...


Which port handles Wisconsin?


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scheduled for New York.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Cargo Vessel Aida was in the English Channel at 11:30am on 10/25. For those interested in ED second delivery-Drop off 10/12 @ 9:30 Munich Airport. Car booked on Vessel Aida 10/16 @10:30am. Car was received at Aida's Terminal in Bremerhaven 10/21 @1:50 pm, Loaded on Vessel 10/23 @ 10:30 pm. Vessel departs morning of 10/25, presently in the English Channel moving about 15MPH( Take kn x 1.15 to convert from kn to mph) Aida is expected in NY on the 7th after a stop in Nova Scotia. It looks like the stops in New York, NY, Charleston SC, and Brunswick,GA are just a few hours. For those on Aida we are as they say in Maine " Making Way" or "Steaming". For us FESTER's waiting on our jewel to arrive, this is a "slow boat to China"


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Aida is holding a position at the entrance of the English Channel. This is obviously a change in float plan and a delay. Maybe the storm at sea is the issue...so arrive in NY on the 7th would be questionable.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Mackman said:


> Aida is holding a position at the entrance of the English Channel. This is obviously a change in float plan and a delay. Maybe the storm at sea is the issue...so arrive in NY on the 7th would be questionable.


I don't think so - one of the stops is at the port Zeebrugge Belgium 10/26, then another stop in the South Hampton (10/28)UK before in begins to cross the Atlantic. I think its still right no schedule.:thumbup:


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks,you are correct. Aida was off shore going in circles. Just waiting for Harbor Master to ok port entry.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

So far so good. European drops done... Next stop Halifax. Move on Sandy, move on


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if they will bypass the NY port all together. Apparently some traffic is being diverted to Baltimore.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Aida's next port is New York on Wednesday. Does anyone know the status of custom's or the ability of haulers to exist New York?


----------



## ibrennan (Apr 7, 2009)

My M5 is on AIDA... it looks like they just added Baltimore, but New York still remains as a stop. It is possible that they are still stoping in NYC but not offloading BMW's because the Jersey City Vehicle Distribution Center is still closed. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Probably bypassing all together and heading for Baltimore to drop of the NY port cars. I guess we will know in a day or two when we will see it on the ship track.


----------



## ibrennan (Apr 7, 2009)

The only reason I don't think it is bypassing NYC is because the last ship, The Turandot, went directly to baltimore and they removed NYC from the voyage schedule. I also don't think it should take 4 days to go from Hailfax to Baltimore


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Undoubtedly the NJ VPC probably has a back log of clean up and cars to clear that were there during before and during Sandy and as of yesterday were still without power according to another post. The customs and the VPC probably closed early due to the storm and are a couple of days behind in addition to the power and storm clean up. Also there is the possibility that ICE personnel may have been pulled to support other efforts in the clean up which may have left the port under staffed.

With all those maybes against you, you probably fare better if they go to Baltimore and deliver you are from there rather than NY.

Just my $.02


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Saw the same info as above and talked with the Euro delivery folks on the 800 number. They said the NJ VPC is still without power but undamaged. Ships are being directed to offload at Baltimore. They also said th ship schedules are slow to update. So hang tight. Our vehicles will be home soon. And, as a thank you to all the folks helping solve our relatively minor problem, send a donation to the Red Cross. I have friends in Jersey still without power - hard to imagine a week without electricity.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

slip10 said:


> Saw the same info as above and talked with the Euro delivery folks on the 800 number. They said the NJ VPC is still without power but undamaged. Ships are being directed to offload at Baltimore. They also said th ship schedules are slow to update. So hang tight. Our vehicles will be home soon. And, as a thank you to all the folks helping solve our relatively minor problem, send a donation to the Red Cross. I have friends in Jersey still without power - hard to imagine a week without electricity.


Thanks for the update, already done. And Unfortunately I do know and it blows


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

miamiboyca said:


> Thanks for the update, already done. And Unfortunately I do know and it blows


thank you!!!


----------



## ibrennan (Apr 7, 2009)

miamiboyca said:


> Undoubtedly the NJ VPC probably has a back log of clean up and cars to clear that were there during before and during Sandy and as of yesterday were still without power according to another post. The customs and the VPC probably closed early due to the storm and are a couple of days behind in addition to the power and storm clean up. Also there is the possibility that ICE personnel may have been pulled to support other efforts in the clean up which may have left the port under staffed.
> 
> With all those maybes against you, you probably fare better if they go to Baltimore and deliver you are from there rather than NY.
> 
> Just my $.02


I agree, I have said that since my first post, I don't think my vehicle is going to be offloaded in NYC. The only point I am trying to make is that the ship itself is stopping in NYC, they could possibly be unloading other non BMW vehicles from the ship.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks as if Aida is not going to dock in NY right away. It's out in front of the port several miles heading north. Does anyone know status of moving on south or is the NY port delaying Aida's arrival?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

I saw that the NY date was pushed back to the 8th. So probably a backlog of ships that are waiting to get into the port.


----------



## alexg456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Also, the weather. We are in the midst of a Nor'easter at the moment -- high winds, snow. The cars are better off inside the ship than outside sitting on the dock.


----------



## davegrif (Feb 26, 2012)

*waiting pattern*

looking at marinetraffic.com, it appears Aida is doing circles off the northern end of Long Island. Waiting?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

alexg456 said:


> Also, the weather. We are in the midst of a Nor'easter at the moment -- high winds, snow. The cars are better off inside the ship than outside sitting on the dock.


Maybe, that rocking back and forth can't be great either...


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Aida is heading into the Port of New York. The Aida's crew, I am sure had an interest night,19 foot seas were reported. I woke up this morning to a blanket of snow. Time to head south.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Aida is docked at the NY/NJ Port. I would think today we should know the status of Aida's cargo that has NY as destination.


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Our cars will be puking oil!! 

It'll be interesting to see if they off load the cars. WWL still shows mine being delivered to NY.


----------



## ibrennan (Apr 7, 2009)

slip10 said:


> Our cars will be puking oil!!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if they off load the cars. WWL still shows mine being delivered to NY.


same here


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just called the 800 number and talked with a rep. THe NJ VPC is open as of yesterday and my vehicle will be offloaded in NJ and go through customs there. Progress!! Snowy yes, but progress. :thumbup:


----------



## ibrennan (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like my M5 was offloaded at the NYC port, the status now says Discharged & Delivered From


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

ibrennan said:


> Looks like my M5 was offloaded at the NYC port, the status now says Discharged & Delivered From


Just checked and me too! :thumbup:

Now I can focus on obsessing about customs, prep and trucking!!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

What I have seen on another thread is it looks like customs is moving pretty quickly. Now the VDC... who knows.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Status details ff loaded at 21:00 on Nov. 8 NY/NJ Port. So to it took 28 days to reach the US from drop off at Minich Airport. One day delay due to Sandy.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Just noticed it left the NY port. Now I wonder if it is still going to stop in Baltimore or if it is straight Brunswick.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

I would think not. Lost two days due to Sandy. These ships are about on time delivery and they have ground lost they can't to make up so they are not going to add to the problem...Just my thoughts cost you nothing!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Mackman said:


> I would think not. Lost two days due to Sandy. These ships are about on time delivery and they have ground lost they can't to make up so they are not going to add to the problem...Just my thoughts cost you nothing!


I hope you are right. They mysteriously added a day in Baltimore during due to Sandy, and then added another 1 day stop in NY (so 2 days total) very strange. Original delivery date was supposed to be 11/12 so I guess I should be happy it only slipped 1 day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Car was deliveries to the dealership today outside of Boston. So from drop off at 9:30 Oct 12, you can get a good idea on second delivery time frame.


----------

